

Three growth hacks (Greylock partners) - amerf1
http://www.slideshare.net/joshelman/josh-elman-threegrowthhacksgrowconf81413

======
filipecardeira
Interesting presentation. We sort of understand the gist but lacks someone
talking about the slides

